# John Deere LT160 Problem



## Merlot58 (Nov 9, 2010)

My John Deere LT160 has been running like a top since new (~2005). It has 290 hrs. on it. I have never had any issues with it until yesterday.

My wife was mowing some relatively tall grass with it. She was taking it slow and only mowing a half of a deck width at a time. I heard the engine start to backfire occasionally and it sounded like it had lost some power. I immediately told her to stop. I got on it and it ran for about 3-4 minutes but I noticed that it was doing some hiccuping and backfiring and that it was running at maybe half of it's normal power until it finally just quit.

I did the following diagnostic steps to attempt to get a handle on the problem:
1. Checked the engine compression- it was 85psi.
2. Checked the engine oil- it was about a half quart low.
3. Checked the fuel- it was clean- no water. I figured this since we use the mower evry week.
4. Fuel getting to carb OK.
5. Checked Spark with spark light tester. OK
6. Tested plug outside of cylinder. Got a redish looking spark it appeared.
7. Checked the air filter- it was pretty dirty.

When I attempt to start it every now and then (no choke, slight throttle) it sounds like it wants to start but won't.
So today I took it to a small engine repairman, an older guy, that admits to having little experience with the "newer" stuff. He retired a few years back but is a good reliable type guy. He repeated all of the tests that I did while I was with him. He was surprised it would not start given that it had spark and fuel. He tried spraying starter fluid into the carb. Nothing. He checked the solenoid that is located below the carb. It was OK. He acknowledged the compression was OK and could feel the push and pull of air when the plug was out so he felt the valves had to be working properly.
Tomorrow he is going to clean the carb.

I have read of similar problems on a couple of other websites but have not seen a solution posted. Anyone have any ideas with this? Is there something electrical that we are missing despite having ignition and fire?

Thanks:4-dontkno


----------



## Merlot58 (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry, I should have included that the engine is a Kohler 16.5hp OHV. It is a model CV460S.


----------

